# Where to fish on the OHIO RIVER ?????



## Tadpole

hey all ....
just thought maybe you could give me some helpful information, i am planning on taking a friend and heading to the Ohio River to try for some big cat's during June. My problem is that i've never fished the Ohio River and would love some advice as to some good spots that offer access from the bank. I seen in someone's posting or web page showing Pike Island Dam and that looked nice, i looked it up on a web search and found it is located near Wheeling WV / Ohio line on Rt. 7 ... would this be a place worth trying in June ?
Any info would be greatly appreciated, i just want to get away from the local lake fishing for cat's and spend the evening/night on the Ohio River in hopes of catching some nice cat's.
Also, i Thank everyone for all the posts in my previos thread ... i have since purchased some 8/0 circles and also i found some small 2" torpedo slip/peg floats so i can try the rig that was mentioned to keep the bait off bottom, i can't wait to try that rig !!!!!

Thanks and GOOD CATTIN'


----------



## catking

Hey Tadpole- Yes indeed Pike Island in June. And it is off Rt. 7 . easy to find... Also , while you are out there , check out the Rayland Marina/Camping area. For about $8 - $ 10 bucks a night you can pull your car right up to the river and camp there. VERY nice grassy bank area . The people who run this camping area are very nice... It's only about 5 minutes from Pike Island.... Good Luck ! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Tadpole

Thanks so much for the info catking, i will definitely check out the marina/camping area you mentioned if that's where we end up going. I live in central Ohio not far from I-70 so i figure this would make for a nice trip. 
I'd love to hear from anyone that's personally fished the tailwaters of Pike Island for any additional info such as preferred baits and methods used there. I just want to make sure i'm somewhat a little " in the know " since i'd be driving 2 1/2 to 3 hours to fish there. 

Thanks for any input, GOOD CATTIN'


----------



## catking

I've fished Pike's tailwaters before. I know cut shad is the way to go for the cats as is large live baits  ......very nice area. You will enjoy it .... CATKING


----------



## Muneeee

Hey Tad, 

If you don't want to fish go all the way to Wheeling, I might suggest just above the Greenup locks if you have a boat. I've caught some huge flats and haven't been disapointed yet. The area is the best kept secret (UP TIL NOW) on the Ohio. No one fishes it for flats so there are plenty of em and they are huge! A 61 and 65lb last year. So you might keep it in mind.

Good luck.


----------



## Tadpole

Thanks for the information Mauneeee .... unfortunately i don't have a boat, is there places to fish from the bank there above the Greenup locks ?

Also, here is a question .... If your fishing the Ohio River from any side besides the Ohio then do you have to have a fishing license from that state ? I'm talking about bank fishing, like say your fishing in the Ohio River but on the Kentucky side ... do you have to obtain a Kentucky license ? my guess is yes but need to know for sure. 

Thanks and Good Cattin'


----------



## Alter

> Also, here is a question .... If your fishing the Ohio River from any side besides the Ohio then do you have to have a fishing license from that state ?


No, you are cool fishing the Ohio river from Kentucky or West Virginia soil with your Ohio license. You have to follow the fishing regulations (numbers and size of fish kept) of the state in which you are standing. Also, you can only fish the main stem of the Ohio (no tributaries) in Kentucky but you can fish tributaries in WV up to the 1st dam or riffle.

I should say I've never actually tested this, I've fished the Ohio River from Kentucky soil but I always have a Kentucky license in addition to my Ohio one.


----------

